# Breeding kribs...



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i got my kribs 3 days ago and they seem 2 b forming bonds. the female does the shivers for him and he, on rare occasions, does them back. he follows her if she moves 2 far from his cave and they even spent a little time in there 2gether.. ahh, young love  . anywho i was wondering how big kribs are when theyre able 2 breed. he hasnt really colored up and is still wearing his "coat of grey" and i was wondering if he's just a little sensitive.

thanx 4 reading


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Well to me it sounds like eggs have been layed! I brred kribs but my latest pair has been giving me fits....Mine breed at like 2 inches. Males stay silvery grey a bit too they arnt colorful like females


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

do they have a stripe? my male doesnt


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Funny how this topic comes up now...

...yesterday I found that a female Krib had dug a cave and laid a whack of eggs. 

Since this was a tank with a bunch of assorted fish, I removed everyone except for the 2 parents. (they are about 2.5")

Can't wait for the fry to hatch...


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

AHHHHH!! my males still grey but i think they spawned!!! the female wont come out and the male patrols the area. she comes out every so often and he goes in there every so often 2... do u think they have eggs? and how long til they hatch and are free swimming?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

That behavior sounds like a pair that has spawned. Temperature plays a role in how long it takes for eggs to hatch, but generally my last spawn took 5-7 days. You won't see mama herding the fry around the entrance to the spawn site until they are about a week old. Usually takes that long for the yolk sac to be absorbed. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

after about 2-4 unsuccessful spawns i have decided to switch females. i did so and the male didnt even seem to notice. i also put in a less cramped cave so mayb he will be able to fetilize the eggs more properly as he has a harder time going upside down because he is twice her size. if they have another unsuccessful one i guess i'll just get a new male.

in other news my firemouths spawned and are very good parents


----------



## VidW (May 13, 2007)

Here is my experience on breeding this fish hope it helps you guys

These fish are easier breeder! And they are good parents!

First, you need 1 female and male (you do no need 2 female...)
then put up a cave structure object , such as inverse vase with an opening 
you have to feed them food that contain lot of protein! (live food is the best!)
Then you can see your fishs keep going in the cave 

They will lay their eggs on the top of the cave!
During this time, DO NOT DO NOT! move the cave or objects close the cave!!!! REMEMBER!!!!!
-they will eat the egg if u stress them!
After approxmatly 1 week, the fry will come out and the parents will protect them 

another way to prevent the parent eat their egg:
move the cave, and put the (careful!) eggs in the bredding box =) after 4-5days, the fry will will be for you =P


Some points need to remind you guys:
Kirb will ATTACK the other fish that swim close to the cave !!!

and this fish will spawn every 1-2 week 


my fish is around... 2.5cm


----------



## VidW (May 13, 2007)

by the way, my ph is at 7 and temp 77F


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea that wasnt really the initial question and the post is kinda old but thanks. ironically they just spawned this week and i was kinda bummed cause im low on tank space but now its ok. they are cute


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

I bred my kribs a few years ago...I didn't plan it at all...I just noticed the female (and male occasionally) herding the babies around. They were really cute. I know I had a large rock cave in the middle of the tank (which was a 29 gal) ...and there were some other community fish in the tank (the kribs were pretty territorial though). Other than that, it was super easy!  I didn't do a thing.


----------

